# How can I find out what year a gun was manufactured?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A friend of mine brought over a Winchester 94 to show me that he had just (stole) for $100.00. The rifle is in nice condition with the exception of a very light crack in the forearm. My father has one he purchased in the early 60's and this one my friend brought over looked older. This one the friend brought over has a metal butt plate and the one my father has is plastic. I took down the serial number thinking I might be able to find the year it was manufactured on-line, but that didn't work out. Thanks in advance to anyone who may have any suggestions?


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

whats the serial number? I can tell you when it was made.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

3134405


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Mossy,

Looks like it was manufactured in 1968.

http://armscollectors.com/sn/winlookup.php?file=win1894.dat


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, very much appreciated.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

1968 is correct, they made 97233 model 94's in that year so If I were to guess i would say that gun was made somwhere around July.


----------

